
Global Travel Reopening Tracker - activatedgeek
https://www.headout.com/global-travel-reopening-tracker
======
fkistner
The EU also has an official dashboard that provides lots of information (you
have to click on the destination country and then through the categories and
symbols):
[https://reopen.europa.eu/en/map/FRA](https://reopen.europa.eu/en/map/FRA)

------
cr1895
Plenty of the info for their Netherlands page is either wrong or out of date.
It's kind of a mess.

[https://www.headout.com/post-covid19-travelling-to-
netherlan...](https://www.headout.com/post-covid19-travelling-to-netherlands)

Here is correct info:

[https://www.government.nl/topics/coronavirus-
covid-19/tackli...](https://www.government.nl/topics/coronavirus-
covid-19/tackling-new-coronavirus-in-the-netherlands/travel-and-holidays)

------
Animats
Their information doesn't include that the EU is barring entry by Americans
due to the US's inability to get the epidemic under control.[1]

[1] [https://www.cnbc.com/video/2020/06/30/eu-bars-american-
trave...](https://www.cnbc.com/video/2020/06/30/eu-bars-american-travelers-in-
attempt-to-mitigate-covid-19-spread.html)

~~~
1996
But there is no federal government in the EU.

Can't the tourist states (PIGS) open their borders to US travellers?

~~~
dmurray
Yes. It's a "recommendation" from the Council of the EU and is not legally
binding in itself [0].

In practice, the member states are likely to go along with it, or they would
have made a fuss when it was being discussed.

[0] [https://www.consilium.europa.eu/en/press/press-
releases/2020...](https://www.consilium.europa.eu/en/press/press-
releases/2020/06/30/council-agrees-to-start-lifting-travel-restrictions-for-
residents-of-some-third-countries/)

------
Scoundreller
Would also like to know which countries are treating COViD patients for free.
Most traveller insurance is basically suspended/useless these days.

Ontario Canada has said they’ll treat anyone for COViD free of charge
(documented or not), as they’d rather you get treated than hang around
infecting others.

------
chrisjarvis
Thanks for sharing, for young heathy people this could in theory be a very
good opportunity to travel if your wfh full time. Also nice airtables!

